# Pshr hydrolic rohloff shifter. Experiences?



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Has any one had any experience with the Pshr hydro shifting kit for the rohloff? A bit pricey but to me seems like a solid idea. Though I'd prefer a hydro twist shifter.
psh'R


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Personaly waiting for E-shifting to trickle down from Ebikes


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Very interesting. The shifter is the Rohloff's biggest turn off IMO. Not because of its action, which is a bit clunky, but because its size and shape compromises handlebar set up.

I particularly like the idea of a dropbar version of this.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

fokof said:


> Personaly waiting for E-shifting to trickle down from Ebikes


Same here. Can't wait for that.
Somebody is selling a PshR on Ebay UK just now. Seller claims that it's been faultless in use since March.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I think a major determining factor in the utility, and therefore success, of the drop bar Rohloff shifting, regardless of hydraulic or cable actuation, is whether or not you can do multiple shifts in a single action of the lever (think STI or Double Tap).


----------



## Wilhelm6 (Sep 23, 2005)

Swissman Sven Jan HILTBRAND has an all-new ''p(u)sh'R(OHLOFF) II'' hydraulic trigger shifter and a revised converter box in the starting blocks for later year 2020. The re-designed model works w/o the former, unfortunately discontinued shifter by ACROS.




























The all-new RR specific hydraulic shifter is called ''p(u)sh'R(OHLOFF) IIRR''.


----------

